# '68 beetle complete resto ground up in process



## bugoholics (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,
we are currently in the process of totally restoring a 1968 vw bug. so far we have rebuilt the engine, rebuilt the front end, and replaced the floor pans. We have just begun our work on the exterior of the bug now. We have started a blog at http://bugoholics.blogspot.com/ with pictures of all the work done so far and a video of the engine running. If anyone is interested please check it out and leave us some comments! 
Thanks!








Our shop website http://www.bugoholics.com


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: '68 beetle complete resto ground up in process (bugoholics)*

Old Volkswagens never die!
Your cars look great. Nice photo set.


----------

